

Stack Overflow: The Importance of Onboarding Developers - jonhmchan
http://blog.careers.stackoverflow.com/2014/04/16/the-importance-of-onboarding-developers/

======
jonhmchan
OP here - something of a follow up to a previous post on my first six weeks
here.

Interested to hear thoughts.

